# Woah, I better cancel all my lessons!



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Not all horses are trained to turn off the leg, or to stop/slow down with pressure from the thigh. This makes everything sound frustratingly simple, though I'm sure that's why you shared it.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow! How informative! I think you are right, why did I spend YEARS learning how to ride, working my butt off, and taking advice and criticism from professionals when all I had to do was watch this 3 minute video on Youtube.

Dang all the wasted time!!!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Lakotababii said:


> Wow! How informative! I think you are right, why did I spend YEARS learning how to ride, working my butt off, and taking advice and criticism from professionals when all I had to do was watch this 3 minute video on Youtube.
> 
> Dang all the wasted time!!!


 
Closer to 2 minutes :lol::wink:


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

'stop the horse by pulling back on the reins'. What?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> 'stop the horse by pulling back on the reins'. What?


I'd say this (as well as other video instructions) are typical directions given at the trail riding barn to the person first or second time on horse.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

mystykat said:


> Closer to 2 minutes :lol::wink:


DANG IT! Even more wasted time! :wink:


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

So I've been wasting money on lessons and clinics for 19 years when all I had to do was watch this video? I'm going to show this to my trainer and tell her she's ripping me off. Thank you HowCast!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Notice how the horse started walking before the girl was fully mounted.... Psh. Youtube, what are we going to do with you?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THey never even had the rider put the reins over the horses head, never checked girth....I think they won;t be going far at all!:rofl:


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd say this (as well as other video instructions) are typical directions given at the trail riding barn to the person first or second time on horse.


Oh fair enough, I was told in my first few lessons and I've seen my instructor teach to breathe in and stop moving with the horse and let it progress from there, but then again that's only my experience with one instructor so you have a fair point


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wowwwwwww if you make the horse go with your heels.. then I must be a professional xD 

Shallow seat.. oh dear... lol

Oh my my my


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

yep, not far at all.

Perhaps they'll get to meet the _underside_ of the horse


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL....gently LAND in the saddle! Oh yeah flying lessons heehee


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well do i laugh or what?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, YouTube. Bearer of some great information, but hoards mountains of misinformation under the surface.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, I can do that!  I think that is where my neighbour learned to ride. <g>

I noticed the rein thing as well: reins in left hand, not over the horse's neck as she starts to mount on the left, then at 56 sec or so, all of a sudden she's on the right side of the horse to mount. Huh??


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow to think that Ive been working hard these past 8 years to become a really good rider, and I could have been a great rider if only I had watched this 2 minute Howcast video. Darn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NOW you tell me! I feel like a fool for spending all that time learning the wrong way to do this. I'd better hurry and tell my teacher that she's wrong and to stop wasting people's time!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Notice it was an English rider? That proves English riding styles are MUCH EASIER to master than Western disciplines. 

Hee hee hee


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> THey never even had the rider put the reins over the horses head, never checked girth....I think they won;t be going far at all!:rofl:


How far depend on the hight of the horse


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dear HowCast/YouTube,

You will shortly be receiving a letter from my lawyer. We are suing you for damages. I had mounted my horse from the right side as shown without putting the reins over his head. Horse suddenly took off with me with one foot in the stirrup, I pulled back on the reins and he flipped over backwards..maybe he wanted to take a nap? But I was not instructed any further in the video to handle this situation and therefor spending a small hiatus from horse back riding in the hospital.

Sincerely,
me


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

I can simplify it even more than the video. 

Step 1: Mount the horse.
Step 2: Ride.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well Hell..that's another two minutes of my life I won't get back....


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I feel stupider after watching that


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Ian McDonald said:


> I can simplify it even more than the video.
> 
> Step 1: Mount the horse.
> Step 2: Ride.


 Step 3: Fall off due to loose girth. OR remain motionless because this particular horse is not is not trained to work soley from leg commands.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd say this (as well as other video instructions) are typical directions given at the trail riding barn to the person first or second time on horse.


Yep. When someone tells me they know how to ride, unless I know more about them or have actually seen them ride, this is my assumption about their training:


----------

